# Afternoon Ladies and Gents



## Urses Hunter (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi all long time lurker from N. Wi. Shot my first animal at the age of 3 with archery equipment in 1963. A squirrel. Bow was a recurve, arrows were cedar, head was rubber suction cup. Squirrel lived and no the suction cup didn't stick. But I have never looked back from that day and enjoy archery as much today as that day in 1963. 

Enjoy hunting Bruins with my hounds till mid Oct. And then its whitetails through December. After that its predator hunting till Turkey season and then the cycle starts all over again.

See ya around!


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## dnbnt (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome fellow cheesehead!:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Urses Hunter.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## DeerHuntin79923 (Dec 15, 2007)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## John C (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome!:welcomesign:

Love your Avitar.


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:

*Welcome to AT*

:wav:


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

